# Monster Trout Stringer!!!!!



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Galveston Bay Complex at its very finest!! Probably released 30 fish 26" or better. These just didn't make do to the inhalation of corky broken backs... Maybe it was the garlic bang we sprayed them with?? Or maybe it was Paul Browns majestic touch? One may never know...

Weeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Black back / pearl / chart belly fatboy floaters for you guys that were asking...


----------

